# F-22 AirShow



## sunny91 (Oct 2, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 2, 2007)

Way cool. Note the fully independent all-flying horizontal stabs. The flight control logic must be wickedly complex.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the video, that is one incredible machine!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 3, 2007)

tOP gUN!


----------



## ccheese (Oct 3, 2007)

... That inside loop maneuver is quite the move. 

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent video!


----------

